# Adopted Homeless Tools from Scrap Yard



## bcall2043 (Dec 23, 2013)

Hello, my name is Benny and I am a tool addict. I hate to see tools thrown away like an unwanted dog.

A while back I was walking through the scrap yard and found a couple of 1-2-3 blocks and a small machinist square. The blocks were severely rusted and the square had a few rust spots that were a little more than surface rust. I adopted them and recently dropped them into the rust removal solution. The blocks were shop made by someone with the initials “CCW”.  


The photos below show the results:

PHOTO OF BLOCKS AS FOUND



PHOTO OF BLOCKS AFTER RUST REMOVED


The blocks are badly pitted from the  rust but still can be used on the welding table or setups where precision is not needed. 

PHOTO OF SQUARE AFTER RUST REVOMED



CLOSE UP PHOTO OF SQUARE RUST PITS


The rust removal solution removed the rust spots (along the top edge in the close up above) from the square leaving the minor pits which won't interfere with the use for most home shop work. 

I can save my good tools for the demanding projects and won’t feel so bad if I damage one of these adopted tools. 

I love tools and the scrap yard. _*I have no plans to curb my addiction!
*_
Benny
The Orphanage Never Closes


----------



## OlCatBob (Dec 27, 2013)

Good morning Benny! 
A belated Merry Christmas to you and Mrs. C as well.
I think what you found there are counter-clockwise wise 1-2-3 blocks, and really rare ones at that! LOL. I was glad to see Woody back to work, but wish things had gone better with the surgury; I guess we take so much for granted in the medical profession...
I have taken a little year end vacation time, but it's too cold to do much out in the barn.
Take care;
Bob


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2013)

nice find


----------



## bcall2043 (Jan 8, 2014)

OlCatBob said:


> ………………………I think what you found there are counter-clockwise wise 1-2-3 blocks, and really rare ones at that! LOL……………..
> Bob



Would that make them a set of 3-2-1 blocks?:rofl:



OlCatBob said:


> …………..I have taken a little year end vacation time, but it's too cold to do much out in the barn.
> Bob



I just got back from Texas today and it’s too cold here, think I’’ll go back!

Benny
The Orphanage Never Closes


----------



## george wilson (Jan 8, 2014)

Those are more like 15/16-1 15/16-2 15/16" blocks.  Re grind them with a surface grinder.


----------



## hvontres (Jan 8, 2014)

george wilson said:


> Those are more like 15/16-1 15/16-2 15/16" blocks.  Re grind them with a surface grinder.



Or, with some heavy grinding you could turn them in to carpenters 1x2x3 blocks (0.75 x 1.5 x 2.5).... wait, that might actually be a good idea


----------



## OlCatBob (Jan 8, 2014)

Hey Benny,

I'm with you on "wanting to go back", but I was wwatching the news yesterday, and it was below freezing somewher in all 50 states. Yikes!

Take care, stay warm too.
Bob


----------

